# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  quality vet scammers

## juicy_brucy

Two of my sources have both told me that Quality Vet (mexican crap) gets faked right at the source. The workers fake the roids right there at the plant. The stuff doesn't even get underdosed, it just gets faked. And I will never shoot or sell the stuff again, even if they give me some more freebies. I am posting this because I obtained this information from a very reliable source and I feel the need to share my information with the juicing community. 
DON'T INVEST IN QUALITY VET. 
This brings up another issue. 
Mexican gear. 
Mexico use to be a steroid users dream back in the day. Everyone worried about the russian gear being faked, but now Mexico has become the "blacklisted" country of all steroids . It is often watered down, underdosed or fake to the point where your arm or leg could fall off. Anyone who knows about mexican gear (good or bad) should post their gear pictures here and add to these comments.
Juicy.

----------


## Seajackal

Bro, nice info! This is one more reason for me to keep my a$$ away
from that stuff. I have read that some of the QV production line guys
had stolen holograms, and even labels and sold to fakers which would
make the fakes very difficult to be differed from a real deal, from that
time I changed my mind about the QV reliability that's why you guys
know my opinion about QV, but I think that telling that ALL Mexican
gear is not good is like generalizing thing just like a racism thing, I
think this way cuz I am believing that AP will kick QV's ass out of the
top of vet grade rank really soon, and I ain't a fan of Mexican Vet gear
at all but that brand got my attention, just need to know from people
who have tried them to start counting positive or negative for that
brand. One more thing I have a Mexican buddy who works out with
me that also tells me that Mexican guys won't give a damn when it
comes to geting extra money, even cheating with stolen things like I
stated above. Be alerted, I trust what Juicy_Brucy said above. Hope
this can open people's eyes now about that brand. Peace!

----------


## Jack87

I've personally never trusted any Mex Vet Products...
Always have stuck to european gear or the last few
years a few UG labs that I've had great results from....

I still think as long as you have the right connections
QV is probably your best Mex Vet Line going, but you
gotta be sure you know who you're dealing with...

----------


## powerbodybuilder

If you go to Mexico you have to go deep into the city and not close to the resort pharmacies.

----------


## wallycn

Not surprising, couple of years back I had 4 qv bold's, in boxes wrappen in plastic, shot all of them and never saw anything, not even hunger. You know when eq doesn't make you hungry it is crap.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

The only Mexican EQ I've used was Equi-Gan but at 50mg/1ml its too weak.

----------


## the hulkster

all there shit isn't bunk though is it?

----------


## Benches505

> all there shit isn't bunk though is it?


No it isn't

It can be fake, same as any depo test you may run across.

----------


## juicy_brucy

They make mostly real Sh1t, but they also make fakes, making getting the real deal a gamble.

----------


## Seajackal

That makes sence if you think about why they put "their own lab test"
results for the specific product batch on their site, just to mask their
cold stuffs and make people trust they are having real stuffs to shot
that way people won't say a shit when they use a batch that is shown
in the site and get nothing, the "lab test" is there so why don't trust?
Poeple who don't know this fake coming from the factory thing will
never doubt about their stuffs being fake when they have a batch
that matches to the site. This is now one of the reasons I won't
comment on QV stuffs here in this session, sorry guys but I don't
wanna misguide anyone with my opinion/thoughts when you can possibly
have an almost impossible to differ fake in hands, I hate fakes and
scammer to death so I don't wanna advice you guys to take what
can be possibly a fake from the factory. Peace for the bros and death
for the scammers!

----------


## Seajackal

> Not surprising, couple of years back I had 4 qv bold's, in boxes wrappen in plastic, shot all of them and never saw anything, not even hunger. You know when eq doesn't make you hungry it is crap.


Do you see what I mean, guys? Wallycn is a living proof of what Juicy_Brucy
said about QV factory fakes.

----------


## shane85

lol check out these pics....someone gave me a box of QV Bold 200...holograms and everrything...so im like ok - eq - well, i open the box and its a bottle with 100 pills in it, however still with the bold 200 label on it...WTF....and, on the label, it says

Methandrostenolone 5mg

so, the are suppost to be dbols....its the BEST fake I have ever seen.....if I wasnt well aware of everything, they might have puleld a fast one.

check out the pics

----------


## ajfina

I have to say it QV SUCK'S , my friend was using they'r cyp and every single shout he was getting a huge lump, not once or twice more than 6 times ,after that he stoped that CRAP
QV= GARBAGE
QV= CRAP
QV= I don't know , something really really bad what can i say?

----------


## juicy_brucy

Thanks for adding to my comments fellows. There you have it. Keep those comments coming. the Juicing community needs to know.

----------


## yerg

Nutri-vet is good(so far). Do not like quality vet!!!

----------


## bone crusher

i tried there deca , it was good, i got gains however i dont believe it was 300 mg. if someone has a machine that puts the caps onto the vials, they may be the ones under dosing it not the labs.

----------


## juicy_brucy

Quality Vet is crap.

----------


## Seajackal

> lol check out these pics....someone gave me a box of QV Bold 200...holograms and everrything...so im like ok - eq - well, i open the box and its a bottle with 100 pills in it, however still with the bold 200 label on it...WTF....and, on the label, it says
> 
> Methandrostenolone 5mg
> 
> so, the are suppost to be dbols....its the BEST fake I have ever seen.....if I wasnt well aware of everything, they might have puleld a fast one.
> 
> check out the pics


LOL, that was the weirdest fake I've ever seen in my life, bro Boldenone in
tablets!?!!? BTW the 200 after the BOLD name means 200mg/ml concetration
and it is supposed to be oil form so that's whyI'm telling this is the most
"reeee dickless" fake I've ever seen. Good one, or maybe they are trying
to put oil based stuffs in tablet forms opposing to the oil base Dbols and
drols that are starting to hit some brands?!? Anyway I won't put my hands
on QV anymore. And if you ask me what QV stands for I would say "Que
Vergonha!" which in Portuguese, means "What a shame!".

----------


## juicy_brucy

That, too, is the worst fake I have ever seen too. Obviously not made in the plant, but none the less, designed to fool the "first time" uneducated steroid beginner. Obviously, anyone who knows juice, knows that boldenone needs to be in an oil suspension.
Quality Vet sucks everything but the actual d1ck.
 :Eatit:

----------


## shane85

I know thats why when I saw it I was stumped. I coudlnt believe that someone would put an eq label on an oral bottle. Holograms are perfect. Label corners are rounded....very legit lablels...but the one on the bottle must have been altered, cause like I said it has info on their stating that what is inside is 5mg dbols

----------


## powerbodybuilder

That is a ****ed up fake. They must of ran out of labels  :Smilie:

----------


## juicy_brucy

who knows, but they are out there to scam people over and over agian, until they run into one of us and we'll go roid rage on their a$$es.

----------


## vixdiesel

i recently got some dbol (metavet) i was on 40mg ed for about 5 wks i gained nothing... a little stonger but no water retention or weight gain what soever in other words fake. the box it came in was exactly like there one in the web site and the lot# CHECKED OUT OKAY so the packaging was original but the stuff wasnt that spells it out for u guys..FAKED FROM WITHIN..THATS RIGHT AN INSIDE JOB!!!!!!!!!DONT TRUST QV!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Seajackal

And my buddy just came from Mexico and said that the local veterian
friend of his is recommending Animal Power over QV stuffs now, this
veterinarian has his own clinic and works in a big clinic in Mexico City
so I assume that he might know his shit, besides my buddy also said
that QV is very pricy comapired to AP stuffs, I ordered 2 bottles of
var and he paid less than 60 bucks for both AP stuffs, just waiting
for the bottles to come cuz he sent it by mail for security passing thru
USA way back to Japan. I really bet my AAS (won't say my a$$, I'm not
a fag) that AP will beat QV's a$$ in that market, their products have a
nice look for being made in Mexico, JMO!

----------


## LatinoPR

He im runing my second cycle with EQ 200 QV eod ,T-Susp. 100 mg eod Denkal and Winny 100 mg QV eod. I have no complain,its working for me,but im going to have close eye from now.Thanks Bros...

----------


## Seajackal

Be carefull, bro! Holograms web site batch numbers checks mean
nothing when you know they may be fakes from the factory!

----------


## LatinoPR

Yes,AP is a very reputable companie in Mex. My frend is runing Tren 75 AP and Winny Jurox with exlent results.This comp.(AP) is focus in prevent fakes with his name.

----------


## juicy_brucy

A.P. is the hardest to fake. I have hear of none. I don't believe that A.P. has any fakes. Also, I agree, they are the most reputable.

----------


## juicy_brucy

> i recently got some dbol (metavet) i was on 40mg ed for about 5 wks i gained nothing... a little stonger but no water retention or weight gain what soever in other words fake. the box it came in was exactly like there one in the web site and the lot# CHECKED OUT OKAY so the packaging was original but the stuff wasnt that spells it out for u guys..FAKED FROM WITHIN..THATS RIGHT AN INSIDE JOB!!!!!!!!!DONT TRUST QV!!!!!!!!!!



Here is the proof for all you non believers. I told ya'll so. 
I never knew this thread would be so useful. I'm glad that I posted it.

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Ive been saying QV is junk for awhile! What gets me on their website is they post how this batch tested, how that batch was tested. Their probably not even tested. They just show the batches overdosed, or sightly underdosed by a few milligrams or so. Their is no way I believe their quality control is that good. Especially in mexico. Juan and Jose are mixing that crap in the bathtub they bathe in..Audios Amigos!

----------


## ajfina

> juan and Jose are mixing that crap in the bathtub they bathe in..Audios Amigos!


LOL thats some funny shit  :LOL:

----------


## wallycn

> A.P. is the hardest to fake. I have hear of none. I don't believe that A.P. has any fakes. Also, I agree, they are the most reputable.


AP is good, I have used their prop and winny and had good results

----------


## juicy_brucy

sweet, I only hear good things.

----------


## Seajackal

> Ive been saying QV is junk for awhile! What gets me on their website is they post how this batch tested, how that batch was tested. Their probably not even tested. They just show the batches overdosed, or sightly underdosed by a few milligrams or so. Their is no way I believe their quality control is that good. Especially in mexico. Juan and Jose are mixing that crap in the bathtub they bathe in..Audios Amigos!


Xwhite, I have seen your comments on QV shit in other threads, man I
must confess you play in my team for sure! About the lab test, you know
that's the main thing I have commented above, for me that's the way they
have to make people "unworried" about QV stuffs when they meet their shit
batch is on the site and "tested", they test in their own lab. so lies can be
easily told, you know, when it comes to take people's money everything is
profit even play with lies behind their "well reputable names"! Oh yeah, you
forgot about Pedro chasing the rats while eating some tacos and bottling
the QV Deca 300 with his dirty hands on and saying hasta la vista, Juanita!

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Glad were thinking alike Seajackal. I here people bragging all the time how great QV is. QV IS GARBAGE!! I have used it in the past when it first came out, going against my better judgement with sticking to certain UG Labs and Human Grade! I used their Enantate 250 and EQ at 1150mg/week for 5 weeks. Gained no weight and no strength. I am going by personal experience. The vials I received were shrink wrapped, hologramed and had the correct exp. date. Everything was perfect, IMO. I checked the website and everything. Any company can put a list on their site and say, my batches tested this way. I think AP does that as well. I think its bullsh*t. Even the best labs out there, have quality control issues.(Thats why I respect a lab like BD. When they had some issues, at least they admitted it) I have never seen a severely underdosed batch on QVs site. Cmon, you guys really believe that. No way they are that perfect..

Aye Carumba!

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> LOL thats some funny shit


I try bro..

----------


## Seajackal

One more living proof of QV's tested stuffs! Thanks for the input XWhite!

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Anytime bro..

----------


## Whoisdaman

I used their EQ way back and lost all interest in all EQ because of how shitty the gains were. I thought it was just EQ all together, but do you think it might be QV? I got the hunger but not the gains.

----------


## maxex

Ive QV deca 300 and qv test-e, never had a problem with the exception of a few bad sides. I know Plenty of people who use it and dont have any problems. as a matter of fact I have three friends running QV and me and 2 others are running BD and between the 6 of us you wouldnt be able to tell who is running what. Bottom line is almost every brand has fakes and any company at anygiven time could go scammer. Everything is is always hear-say, untill I hear rom an actuall worker from QV that backs up these claims or I or someone I know gets bunk gear I wont believe it 100%. I use caution as it is and I am always paranoid to an extent even if my source is trusted and 100 people vouge for him.

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Another note too, one of the Enanthate vials I had, the top that was suppose to be crimpped was ready to fall off. I could easily twist it, and easily could have pulled it off, with no effort. And to put the icing on the cake, the oil inside that was suppose to be enathate, was almost an orange color. I smashed the piece of sh*t on the sidewalk! (Never used it, by the way either. I didnt need an abcess!) So, all you QV guys that swear by the stuff, you guys are  :Liar:

----------


## juicy_brucy

I have had a "real" batch, with real batch numbers, holograms and "test" results only to be disapointed.

----------


## Seajackal

You can bet bro I have came across few guys who deffended QV's reputations
were all QV stuffs sellers, I think we have one in this thread, bro and he acts
like he's thankful for the info when in another thread he says sh1t about this
informative thread and deffends again QV stuffs, my buddy Kusanagi is a witness
of how QV sellers deffend their stuffs even with all the evidences of being bunk
but the guy I am talking about is not a know people to Kusanagi and nothing to
do with my buddy. They always come with the question, "Do you believe QV is
made for animals??? What kind of animals would use a 300mg/ml deca ?" and the
a$$holes just forget that cows and horses are animals too and they are treated
by veterinarians and not a popular hospital with health ensurance and stuffs, what
an idiotic way to deffend their "quality"!

----------


## juicy_brucy

Defend Qv all you want. Between Seajackal, myself, and a few other members, we have enough informaition to say that Quality Vet sucks. We can back it up. We aren't just saying that cause we have nothing better to do. We are playing our part in the juicing community. If we find something out that is important, we let everyone know. We expect everyone else to do the same.
JB

----------


## ms_sexi_abs

> i tried there deca, it was good, i got gains however i dont believe it was 300 mg. if someone has a machine that puts the caps onto the vials, they may be the ones under dosing it not the labs.


bone crusher..what can i do to get bigger for a girl that is....I already have a nice ass...but i wan really good abs.....maybe you can help me sweetie.

----------


## LatinoPR

My contact in mex. said that AP and QV is runing by the same owner.

----------


## Seajackal

AP = QV PET'S PHARMA = TTOKKYO WTF??? Mexican guys don't have business
ethic??? Shiiiiitttt! Oh, BTW I don't trust you Latino you're a 2 faced guy, once
deffended these thread of infos we gave you here and in another different you
flamed our infos.  :Liar:

----------


## bigbigb

I got some good inj dbol from a mex vet supplier real cheap liked it and I keep using it. Did a dbol only for 60 days to see if it was real I gained 20 lbs kept about 12 not to bad at 25mg per day inj.

----------


## ajfina

> I got some good inj dbol from a mex vet supplier real cheap liked it and I keep using it. Did a dbol only for 60 days to see if it was real I gained 20 lbs kept about 12 not to bad at 25mg per day inj.


what a liar, come on bro a dbol only cycle gained 20 pounds  :No No:  and kept 12  :Liar: 
QV SUCKS

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> I got some good inj dbol from a mex vet supplier real cheap liked it and I keep using it. Did a dbol only for 60 days to see if it was real I gained 20 lbs kept about 12 not to bad at 25mg per day inj.


LMAO, your too much bro. I fell over in my chair laughing when I read that..  :Liar:  

Mexican Labs that suck, in no particular order..

QV, Animal Power, Ttokkyo, Powerline, Brovel, & Pet Pharma! The only one that I might trust is Denkall! They are the only ones you never here crap about!

----------


## Seajackal

> I got some good inj dbol from a mex vet supplier real cheap liked it and I keep using it. Did a dbol only for 60 days to see if it was real I gained 20 lbs kept about 12 not to bad at 25mg per day inj.


Injectable Dbol ?? So you're not talking about QV's fame, bro cuz they
have only tab form of Dbols. And what do you want us to tell about 20lbs
gains on Dbol ONLY cycle, if anything at least 90% of it was water weight
so I assume you lost most of them after that?

----------


## kahoona32

I used to like QV pretty well. I have stocked up on some older batches that I know are good, and currently use. However, I have had some bad Bold 200 that would make me break out badly. Also I have had some really weak Deca 300. I know that it is true that some fakes around have original holigrams. See the attached QV Test E.

----------


## kahoona32

Here they are with the holograms

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> Injectable Dbol ?? So you're not talking about QV's fame, bro cuz they
> have only tab form of Dbols. And what do you want us to tell about 20lbs
> gains on Dbol ONLY cycle, if anything at least 90% of it was water weight
> so I assume you lost most of them after that?


He was probably using reforvitB! That stuff is junk too!

----------


## Seajackal

That's what I was thinking of, White!

----------


## Joey2ness

Thank you guys for making this thread
I just found out about QV stuff being bad after i had one mexican site saved on my favorites that were selling QV products for cheaper then human products

----------


## Seajackal

For just a bit of information, from what I know in MEXICO QV is the
most expensive VET Grade Gear, so if any cheap offer comes in it
may be a trap.

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> Thank you guys for making this thread
> I just found out about QV stuff being bad after i had one mexican site saved on my favorites that were selling QV products for cheaper then human products


Why would you pick QV over human grade anyways? Id rather pay *** for a bottle of human grade test, than **-** for some QV sh*t!

----------


## superjew

Interesting, I have never seen anything like the bottle posted above. How could someone be that careless? If you were trying to produce a fake, why make something so absurd? On a side note, the guys over at Synergy have about 4-7 tests on QV stuff over there. I talked to one of the administrators and the gear came from a well known source. I'd be interested in seeing how those turned out. There are so many rumors surrounding the Mex market. The only info I trust for sure is lab tests.

----------


## Seajackal

Ditto superjew!

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Wow, I just noticed that Bold 200 pic..So now EQ comes in pill form..hahaha! One more reason not to use mexican stuff! Seems like juan and jose are spending way to much time at the donkey bars, its starting to clog their minds..

----------


## juicy_brucy

> Thank you guys for making this thread
> I just found out about QV stuff being bad after i had one mexican site saved on my favorites that were selling QV products for cheaper then human products


 Seajackal told me to start this thread. If it wasn't for him, it might not be here. A lot of people swear by this stuff (i used too). Many people PMed me telling me that BigP, seajackal and I were all idiots, and that we didn't know what we were talking about, but we all know they sell QV, so they want the reputation of QV to be good. Well, sorry about ruining your QV bussiness people, but if I shoot fake shit, you are going to eat those amps - and yes, we already know that there is some real shit left out there, and if you get it, you are lucky. Quit defending QV. We are all sorry that QV is the only way that some people can supplement their income. Really we are sorry, and I am speaking on behalf of all the people who know, which is a lot more people than Seajackal, BigP, Ajfina and myself.
J.B.

----------


## amstaf

why dont i ever see anything about american made steroids

----------


## amstaf

i saw some qv a couple of weeks ago and my friend loves it test and eq i dont know though everyone is trying to move products of differant variety who knows the truth

----------


## rioters

thx for this info
i almost bought some of the 300mg/ml deca 
which is rather expensive cause it comes at 10ml at a time i now know to stay away from this bullshit

----------


## juicy_brucy

> thx for this info
> i almost bought some of the 300mg/ml deca 
> which is rather expensive cause it comes at 10ml at a time i now know to stay away from this bullshit


 10 mL is not enough. 
I just was sent a 10 mL QV deca. It is probally real, but what am I to do with it? I don't sell what I won't shoot, so in the steroid lunch box it goes. 
BTW, how much are you paying for a 10 mL bottle?

----------


## Peja1985

> LOL, that was the weirdest fake I've ever seen in my life, bro Boldenone in
> tablets!?!!? BTW the 200 after the BOLD name means 200mg/ml concetration
> and it is supposed to be oil form so that's whyI'm telling this is the most
> "reeee dickless" fake I've ever seen. Good one, or maybe they are trying
> to put oil based stuffs in tablet forms opposing to the oil base Dbols and
> drols that are starting to hit some brands?!? Anyway I won't put my hands
> on QV anymore. And if you ask me what QV stands for I would say "Que
> Vergonha!" which in Portuguese, means "What a shame!".


 this freking redicloiuse! my best freind is taking that since almost a month, he did not notcie anything,so we asked all our bodybuildiers in our gym about QV bold 200 and everyone heard it,that it comes in form of a lequid!,so he called his seller, and he said too look it up online that is real and that he is actully taking D-bolls, when we talked last night to a very legit guy one of the best in our gym he said, that those are 5mmg debol however, the seller lied and told him it was 10 mg in each tablet,the tabs are really really small blue collor! anyway the same picture as it shows of box with a dog on it! still he hasn't gianed crap is never hungry, i just called him told him about it, he doesn't belive me yet, has to visit this site so the crap that guy sold him must be FAKE!!!

----------


## Adam.S

Can people actually crimp the lid off the products when it arrives and put there own rubbish in it and draw the good stuff out and crimp the lid back on?

----------


## Seajackal

Thanks for backing me Big Juicy_Brucy ,you and a bunch of guys here are really
solid guys who I trust my faith on! Yes I was the one who told Juicy_Brucy to
post this QV fakes warnings in the forum to allert people out, I am too really
sorry for puting their name on the line, but it wasn't me but them who throw their
reputation in the garbage by making easy money on people's health and beliefs
for selling "almost" real gear for the same price they would sell the real deal, I
wanna call the attention to the guys that really cares about their body, their
health, so if we are bodybuilding why would we disvalorize our bodies puting in
risk of geting an infection, abcess, and shooting tons and tons of sterile oil
containing nothing? If we are bodybuilding we have to valorize our bodies, well
at least I do, my filosophy here is pay more but be garanteed that my stuff is
real deal and not plain oil, well I'm not a rich guy as many of my buddies know
I'm a hard worker in Japan where the money doesn't come easy but goes easy!
So the end of the story, if you stop to analize the situation we all put here
post by post we can get to an end that QV WAS good in the past I can't deny
this but from what we know now this is not the same, so why insist in a dead
point? Thanks to all my bros who have posted their thoughts and experiences
and those who adopted the allert that Juicy_Brucy, BigP, Ajfina and myself have
posted thruout this thread. The steroid game is also a patience game, so if you
rush, odds of geting hurt is big as any gambling table you can deep your ass in.
SEAJACKAL.

----------


## juicy_brucy

Seajackal, you are my #1 bros here. Of course I got your back. So does Ajfina and BigP. Real juicers stick together and share their experiences to further their steroid "education". I agree. It is soo sad when you see a company like QV go to shit. Like, man, they used to be the best, now I can't deal in them cause I have run into some problems with them. Very sad. QV used to be some of the best stuff available, now, I wouldn't even use it if I was a Vet. I could go on and on...but I digress. I said what I needed to say.
J.B.

----------


## nsashbl

I have an issue that this may answer. Here's a link to my EF thread. http://www.elitefitness.com/forum/sh...d.php?t=401314 Basically, I'm having issues while on the same dose of gear, just switched brands. Suspected var was fake, tested good. Now thinking my QV Deca 300 is bad. Here are some pics. Any thoughts. The pics I found from 03 are a bit different, but maybe they changed. Their sight is down too, so can't look there.

----------


## MrTapia

Well let all say **** QV !

----------


## Cuttup

USED THER tEST 250,.NO PROMBLEMS,..EXCEPT for some swollen ankles and the Test flu!!!

----------


## Massive G

I used QV gear off and on for 2 years. 
Deca 2, Deca 2, Eq, Test 250, Test Cyp Test prop etc.
I thought I was an on responder and my receptors were burnt...all my blood work came back normal which shocked me.
I switched mid cycle to euro gear and gained 15 lbs in 3 weeks.
their oils are garbage.

their orals are very good though. Anavar , dball, and winny as well as the drol.

----------


## John88Test

Well I hope that my QV isnt bunk. I just ordered some test e 250 and some deca 300. The last bottle of Test e I had is just about done (it was the 50ml bottle). Before it I weighed 183. Now I weigh 209. So I hope I get another bottle of that stuff. Granted I frontloaded with 50mg dbol a day. Anyways, I am hoping that QV gets their shit together and puts back out a QUALITY product.

----------


## juicy_brucy

> Well I hope that my QV isnt bunk. I just ordered some test e 250 and some deca 300. The last bottle of Test e I had is just about done (it was the 50ml bottle). Before it I weighed 183. Now I weigh 209. So I hope I get another bottle of that stuff. Granted I frontloaded with 50mg dbol a day. Anyways, I am hoping that QV gets their shit together and puts back out a QUALITY product.


 Tell me about it. QV used to be one of the ringleaders - one of the best. 
Now they suck. 
Good luck with all your endeavours.
Peace.

----------


## jrock38

I have 4 bottles QV test e and 3 bottles QV eq starting cycle july 3rd.....I will let all know how it goes.....QV is pretty much all I see were I am at......I pray to the good lord the stuff is real as if it is not im out $***.00......Crying on the floor right now....

----------


## nsashbl

> I have 4 bottles QV test e and 3 bottles QV eq starting cycle july 3rd.....I will let all know how it goes.....QV is pretty much all I see were I am at......I pray to the good lord the stuff is real as if it is not im out $***.00......Crying on the floor right now....


Bro, you need to price shop! Ouch, $***?????

----------


## speak

So where do you get it tested? I have a bottle that I might sacrifice just to know.

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> I have 4 bottles QV test e and 3 bottles QV eq starting cycle july 3rd.....I will let all know how it goes.....QV is pretty much all I see were I am at......I pray to the good lord the stuff is real as if it is not im out $***.00......Crying on the floor right now....



Jeez, you better call the cops. Youve been robbed my friend!  :1laugh:

----------


## Seajackal

US$***,00 for cappy QV? You would do better shit de****g with BD
at this price with better quality. Another reason to avoid QV.

----------


## ajfina

yeah he paid to much but u gotta understand that some of this guys buy stuff sometimes from a 3rd person first got it from 60 2nd person 120 3rd person 180 shit like that ,and when u live in the middle of know where or no more choices to shop around OR didn't shop around OR he doesn't know the right person OR etc etc etc (i know i know shup up AJ) u have to pay those crazy prices 
see u

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

I cant believe this thread now...over 2700+ views! Who would have guessed a topic on QV would have been this popular!  :Hmmmm:

----------


## juicy_brucy

I know. This is the best thread i have ever started.

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

I like it cuz my post count keeps going up..lets keep this baby rollin! One day ill be a senior member like my compadre Seajackal!

----------


## Trendkill

holy shit. threads been up for a bit i thought it died.
yea folks believe it or not. qv is scammed big time. i was buyin a cycle a couple months ago and the dood dropped , it broke. but it smelled like ****ing maple syrup.
so thank god i didnt buy it. anyways i managed to find a real batch. am on 3rd week now . goin great

----------


## juicy_brucy

> holy shit. threads been up for a bit i thought it died.
> yea folks believe it or not. qv is scammed big time. i was buyin a cycle a couple months ago and the dood dropped , it broke. but it smelled like ****ing maple syrup.
> so thank god i didnt buy it. anyways i managed to find a real batch. am on 3rd week now . goin great


 And you are in Ontario like me. I don't forget about all the fakes that I have encountered. good luck with that.  :AaGreen22:

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> holy shit. threads been up for a bit i thought it died.
> yea folks believe it or not. qv is scammed big time. i was buyin a cycle a couple months ago and the dood dropped , it broke. but it smelled like ****ing maple syrup.
> so thank god i didnt buy it. anyways i managed to find a real batch. am on 3rd week now . goin great



Maple syrup? And the quest for real QV continues..  :7up:

----------


## BIG PAPPA PUMP

all the stuff i have ever used was QV thats all u can get around here in my area.. but every1 that i know that uses it always ends up big including myself so whats the deal with you guys??

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> all the stuff i have ever used was QV thats all u can get around here in my area.. but every1 that i know that uses it always ends up big including myself so whats the deal with you guys??



QV sucks bro. Read this entire thread! And do a search, QV is going down faster than the titanic!

----------


## Seajackal

> I like it cuz my post count keeps going up..lets keep this baby rollin! One day ill be a senior member like my compadre Seajackal!


Not a hard target, bro just keep going and in no time you're there
as I'm slowing down a little cuz I'm trying to dedicate myself a little
more to my wife and kids, but whenever I can I'll post something to
just keep my acounts going, any MOD could midify my "Senior Member"
tittle, please? Keep pumping on compadre cabron!

----------


## gr8gear

Damn....I was really looking forward to getting my hands on some QV EQ....but know im lost cause im not sure of too many others that make 200mg. That sucks...I effin hate these scams.  :No No:  Thanks for the info bro.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Many other labs make 200mg EQ

----------


## Seajackal

BD's EQ is 200mg/ml and excelent, pretty much the same price of QV
I can get it, so I'll let you guess which one I would buy...  :Wink:

----------


## gottis

> They make mostly real Sh1t, but they also make fakes, making getting the real deal a gamble.


i agree,, juicy.. had back u on this one,, a few things,, not all qv products are gona be blunk.. so most of us stack chances are 1 or 2 gona be real and u will notice results,, not i just finish a primo cyle and had great gains ,,i jumped the wagon with a deca form qv ill give u batch ..qvd3 026 exp10 2007 and dont freak out ..but i lost 4 pounds in 5 weeks ,,now either my receptors are shut.. p or this is shit ,, now i have a few botles and i will like to send the open one to a lab if any one can give me a labs page ,,i will keep u posted , now the gear looks 100 % legit so if this is blunk is being faked rite at home.. hope this helps,, im never getting qv again ..scary exp for me here ..hope the mex dint pee in it fu*&% RS..

----------


## StayJuicen34

Well QV is a hit or miss know and days, you dont know if what you are getting is bunk or not, I have been exclusive with AP products ever since they hit the market almost 2 years ago and I beleive that it is know the #1 Mex out on the market.

----------


## bigAzhell

from what i've read no one here will be able to tell me whether or not these are fakes??

----------


## nsashbl

I've been through a lot of QV gear and never had any issues. I'm running some EQ and Test right now. Ran some labs to check a few things and they confirmed my Test is legit. My levels were sky high. Best bang for the buck imo.....

----------


## gottis

> from what i've read no one here will be able to tell me whether or not these are fakes??


i dont think so bud,, the making the fakes rite at there lab, so is gona look all good thats way we are all pist..my botles even have the clear plastic on...and i tell u i inject it and it dont hurt at all.. i tasted it and it taste like mostly oil lots of oil with a small after taste ,, it might be way under dosage ... can some one post me a lab so i can send it in.. maybe i can get it fix.. qv sux

----------


## nsashbl

> i dont think so bud,, the making the fakes rite at there lab, so is gona look all good thats way we are all pist..my botles even have the clear plastic on...and i tell u i inject it and it dont hurt at all.. i tasted it and it taste like mostly oil lots of oil with a small after taste ,, it might be way under dosage ... can some one post me a lab so i can send it in.. maybe i can get it fix.. qv sux


Got an email? I can give ya info...

----------


## ajfina

they now do 100mg winny wooooaaaooooo i got to go to mexico bro  :LOL:

----------


## guildwars05

i hope i dont have fake stuff I just got stuff 4 test 250 1 deca 300, 1 100 tab dbol . 

hmm

everything looks good but god dayum why did i read this...sigh. hopefully i was lucky enough to get the real shit. lata all

----------


## throwinweights

i think that shits fake cuz my friend got some test prop and test eth and both were in 250 dosages which the highest is 200 unless im not up 2 date on the info and hes the 1 wit the fakes that got kidney damage

----------


## nsashbl

> i think that shits fake cuz my friend got some test prop and test eth and both were in 250 dosages which the highest is 200 unless im not up 2 date on the info and hes the 1 wit the fakes that got kidney damage


GV makes Enan at 250mg/ml, Prop at 100mg/ml, Sust at 250mg/ml and Cyp at 200mg/ml.

----------


## outlaw55

i bought some anavar tabs from QV look good should i pitch them or take them?

----------


## nsashbl

> i bought some anavar tabs from QV look good should i pitch them or take them?


If you got them from a good source, just chill. I think this is being made a bigger issue than it is. maybe I'm wrong, but I have seen many friends grow on QV this year....

----------


## MASTERDBOL

> Ive QV deca 300 and qv test-e, never had a problem with the exception of a few bad sides. I know Plenty of people who use it and dont have any problems. as a matter of fact I have three friends running QV and me and 2 others are running BD and between the 6 of us you wouldnt be able to tell who is running what. Bottom line is almost every brand has fakes and any company at anygiven time could go scammer. Everything is is always hear-say, untill I hear rom an actuall worker from QV that backs up these claims or I or someone I know gets bunk gear I wont believe it 100%. I use caution as it is and I am always paranoid to an extent even if my source is trusted and 100 people vouge for him.


i am currently using deca 300 by qv, and test 400 by denkall. its been good for me for along time (several different cycles with these brands). i got some junk from BD though. fake d-bol. all make fakes, imo. lot of people love BD, but i wont buy it again. ever.

----------


## intensity911

> If you go to Mexico you have to go deep into the city and not close to the resort pharmacies.


go to wal mart and buy test. enantate shering ang sustanon preload 100% legit . and thats it

----------


## ajfina

didn't know walmart exist in mex

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Sweet  :Smilie:

----------


## Seajackal

They do exist but not all of them sell roids, at least the one in Cancun
which my American buddy visited they really didn't have any gear to
sell in their store!  :Frown:

----------


## The Terminator

> i dont think so bud,, the making the fakes rite at there lab, so is gona look all good thats way we are all pist..my botles even have the clear plastic on...and i tell u i inject it and it dont hurt at all.. i tasted it and it taste like mostly oil lots of oil with a small after taste ,, it might be way under dosage ... can some one post me a lab so i can send it in.. maybe i can get it fix.. qv sux




Come on...  :Icon Rolleyes:  

How would you know what goes on at the factory down there? Have you ever been there?

This thread is LOADED with alot of BS and lies (probably with a hidden agenda underneath by some of them posting this "info")


I hope that some of you can read between the lines on a good chunk of these QV 'bashers'...  :No No:

----------


## The Terminator

> i recently got some dbol (metavet) i was on 40mg ed for about 5 wks i gained nothing... a little stonger but no water retention or weight gain what soever in other words fake. the box it came in was exactly like there one in the web site and the lot# CHECKED OUT OKAY so the packaging was original but the stuff wasnt that spells it out for u guys..FAKED FROM WITHIN..THATS RIGHT AN INSIDE JOB!!!!!!!!!DONT TRUST QV!!!!!!!!!!




Well gee, if you didnt gain on it then it MUST be fake  :Icon Rolleyes:   :Bs:  

Maybe you should learn how to eat and train right to gain and then you might get some growth out of your cycles...  :0lamo:  


Just because a few of you guys didnt gain on your cycles DOESNT mean that your stuff was faked  :Icon Rolleyes:  

If you think it was then I would send it into www.srcslab.com and get it tested and post the results...
Then maybe some of you wouldnt come off as such uneducated kids...

----------


## HumanPerfection1

f$%kin got 2 bottles of deca , the lids were barely crimped on, sealed in the box, hologram is good.

----------


## lord humungus

i think all the bs in this post is way wack....you all must have a scammer source together makin the bunk stuff or something ????

qv is quality and provides results still in the running.

----------


## Seajackal

Other QV sources anoyed by this thread... there comes the flamings but not
from me.  :Wink:

----------


## Rider

I live in Europe and I never was in a real need to purchase Mexican Veterinary juice but I have a question for u? Is QV a real Company or not? WTF is goin on?

----------


## Seajackal

QV is a real company that used to be a good Mexican Vet grade producer but
as you see they went bad like this thread says...

----------


## bignatt

Alot of my friends have used QV and had nothing but good things to say

----------


## ajfina

i'll be watching i want to be the 200 post

----------


## juicy_brucy

> Alot of my friends have used QV and had nothing but good things to say


 Good.

----------


## juicy_brucy

> Come on...  
> 
> How would you know what goes on at the factory down there? Have you ever been there?
> 
> This thread is LOADED with alot of BS and lies (probably with a hidden agenda underneath by some of them posting this "info")
> 
> 
> I hope that some of you can read between the lines on a good chunk of these QV 'bashers'...


 The source is none of your business, and no, this is not a lie. I used to love QV, and swore by it. I used to be just like you...

----------


## juicy_brucy

> Well gee, if you didnt gain on it then it MUST be fake   
> 
> Maybe you should learn how to eat and train right to gain and then you might get some growth out of your cycles...  
> 
> 
> Just because a few of you guys didnt gain on your cycles DOESNT mean that your stuff was faked  
> 
> If you think it was then I would send it into www.srcslab.com and get it tested and post the results...
> Then maybe some of you wouldnt come off as such uneducated kids...


 P.S. Why only 2 posts???

----------


## juicy_brucy

> i think all the bs in this post is way wack....you all must have a scammer source together makin the bunk stuff or something ????
> 
> qv is quality and provides results still in the running.


 Whats with all the noobs ignoring all the collected data..

----------


## juicy_brucy

Also, all the stuff I have here, is not on their site yet, and I have had it for 6 months now. A quality business updates the consumer...
Why is the site still missing 6 months of batch numbers data!!!

----------


## Seajackal

> Also, all the stuff I have here, is not on their site yet, and I have had it for 6 months now. A quality business updates the consumer...
> Why is the site still missing 6 months of batch numbers data!!!


Because they don't wanna piss you off with "their" lab results, Big Brucy!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## juicy_brucy

> Because they don't wanna piss you off with "their" lab results, Big Brucy!


 No Kidding Big Sea... I hear ya,

----------


## IXISiDiuSIXI

I think it has a lot to do with where you buy your qv products in mexico. There's a lot of bunk ass pharmacies that sell fakes. If you go to a real vet pharmacy with a license on the wall I highly doubt your getting a fake. My first cycle was all qv products and I gained 33 lbs in 10 weeks. and that was with just 1 10ml bottle of test, 1 10ml bottle of deca300 and 1 10ml bottle of eq. All my friends that have taken qv have all had good gaines as well. The price of my next cycle all qv

3 bottles of qv 10ml deca300-$***
1 bottle of qv 50ml test E- $**
3 bottless of 10ml qv eq -$***

where else can you get a good solid cycle for *** bucks? Hell I'd even take the risk of it being fake for that, atleast Im not spending well over 500 for some overseas shit which I don't even know will make it hear through the mail and on top of that be fake.

----------


## jaym_100

I just got some QV test prop for really cheap. All the stuff they had was really cheap. Do you think it is crap? I'm going to start it monday. I'll let you know how it works. After reading this i'm not as stoked about it.

----------


## NYGIANTS21

:Icon Pissedoff:  FU** I just started my cycle with QV E 250......This SH** better be legit or I'm gonna take a little trip to Mexico with some friends....
FU** I hate scammers I finally get my hands on some gear and this SH** might be fake. I'm in week two so I will update around week 5..... I feel like whipping some lil mexicano a**'s  :Icon Pissedoff:  













FUC*!

----------


## jrock38

All i've ever taken is QV. Thats pretty much all my source gets. After 3 cycles im up 30 pounds. Some of us dont have many options so we take the chance on QV. But like I said i've seen nothing but good results.

----------


## xderekx

used both QV deca 300 & QV enantat 250...not an advocate supporter of either. the enanthate left me with lumps in the injection area & soreness/redness in a large vicinity after injections. 
i'll stick to human grade.

----------


## wuboy25

What about Denkall stuff?? Any comment guys?

One of my sources (probably the most reliable one) promotes Denkall products a lot...

----------


## Seajackal

It is Mexican bro and you know what I think about "Jose y sus taquitos enchilados"
man. Wanna go with some Mexican gear, try Animal Power, if that source you're
talking about is the one I'm thinking of now he has some from what I can
remember!

----------


## wuboy25

Yep I know what u think about it bro  :Wink/Grin:  

But I dont think it's the same source bro... I'm in NB, Canada and my source is in Quebec.

I'm just asking because my next cycle will have Denkall DBOL and Denkall Deca ... a few friends used it and loved it. I really trust him, like a lot of guys.. As for now, he never had problems with fakes.

Thanks for the reply SJ

----------


## moon

QV products are legit and good quality. I got friends down in Mexico that have gotten good results. I personally have talked to the actual people at 3 diffrent distribution Vet pharmacies deep in Mexico this year. Had elaborate conversations with them and was pleased with the results. TRUE;you can get fake juice around the borders because people are hustling to make a $.If you go to QV's website and BUY from the sources that are listed then you will get it LEGIT!

----------


## MrWonderful

so everyone has come to the conclusion these are fakes then? 

 ?

product code on this one says SAGARPA Q-0007-006

----------


## mack22

yeah that is fake for sure

----------


## ajfina

gettttt over itt, QV=crap

----------


## MrWonderful

> yeah that is fake for sure



any idea what the substituted pills are?

----------


## ajfina

> any idea what the substituted pills are?


Who knows bro , can be anything  :Hmmmm:

----------


## MrWonderful

thanks. you guys have been a great help!

----------


## Seajackal

Bros, I'm tired of this shit, scammers could be at least more inteligent if they really
want to rip somebody off. Sorry for your QV loss Mrwonderful, go and get your
money back.

----------


## MrWonderful

> Bros, I'm tired of this shit, scammers could be at least more inteligent if they really
> want to rip somebody off. Sorry for your QV loss Mrwonderful, go and get your
> money back.



i don't even think the guy i got them from know's they're fake  :LOL:  

I found it kinda fishy when i saw Bold as an Oral and especially when i saw Methandrestenolone 5mg on the back  :Hmmmm:  

So i started asking around on different forums. This one has been the most helpful..you guys know your $hit

----------


## Seajackal

Oh yeah now I noticed that you're a new member so welcome aboard, bro!  :Smilie:

----------


## danamial

I use test. prop. and test. en., the prop was real but the enanthate was total bullshit. I knew it was fake the next day when the injection site hurt 10 time worse than the prop. shot. But it wasn't a total loss, lets just say the dumbass that sold it to me wasn't very excited when I went back to pay him. Needless to say I didn't lose any money over the deal.

----------


## maxex

is qv still around...that brings back some memories

----------


## SnaX

Im pretty sure they are long gone.

I saw some QV when in cabo on vacation. The box and sh*t looked like ass.
Of course i didn't buy anything lol.

----------


## juicy_brucy

I thought that this thread was gone! lol.

----------


## danamial

If I came across QV I would laugh at whoever had it, especially if they were selling it.

----------


## testisbest

> If I came across QV I would laugh at whoever had it, especially if they were selling it.


there is still good QV around. My friend is running some that expires next month with great results.

----------


## Dizz28

This thread needs to be locked. Tired of seeing it.

yes there is some old batches of this lab floating around before it was shut down but it's also being counterfitted by an "unnamed" source. Same thing with the "fire breathing beast" ....exact same

The Old stuff I did use and had good results with (except the Test E. 50ml vial, too much BA and hurt like shit. It did test out to over 250mg by an independant lab, BTW, because I thought it had to be crap because of the pain but like I stated, too much BA)

Anyway, You will never see this lab name again (unless it's way lower dosed). The same lab might be producing a product under a different name but that would be hearsay as of now. 

Dizz

----------

